# PV best for retires $$$$$$$



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

According to this article Puerto Vallarta is #4 in the world for ExPat retires....

9 International Locations To Retire and Live Better

I love the last line:
" Many retirees report spending just $10-15 USD on a week’s worth of groceries, meaning you can live like kings on a fixed income."

So that equates to between $1.42 and $2.14 USD per day per person for food,LOL.........


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

I'm not knocking PV, but after looking at the entirety of the linked material/website I'm left with the impression that it's another in a long line of promotional articles written from a foundation of ignorance on the topic. Also, too, it's an anonymous website which seems not to provide the name of the author who wrote the article, the criteria utilized for the rankings, information about who owns the website and no contact information. I view it as spam (the article, not the posting of information here about it).


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Agree, I posted because that last line was so ridiculous, unless expats are living on 1 garrafon of water, 1 kilo each beans, rice and tortillas a week........


----------



## tbh (Apr 11, 2015)

And if you looked at all 9 destinations, and then investigate, you will find that the website has written 25 tracking cookies to your computer; that is, if you allow cookies.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

If you have Google alerts in Gmail for "retire Mexico" there is usually 2-3 of those "best place to retire" articles a week. They are almost all BS or so over simplified as to be useless


----------



## JaunMadera (Dec 9, 2013)

I don't live in PV (yet), but I've been there enough for two week stays in our condo to know that is BS for sure. Maybe that per day if you don't go out.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

Doubtless, the authors of these bogus articles have probably never lived in any of the places they promote. I sometimes wonder if they've even visited or traveled to the places in order to claim "personal experience".:fingerscrossed: (Liar, liar, pants on fire...!)


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Just for fun I ran the numbers from WalMart site :
1 kilo black beans=30 pesos
1 kilo long grain rice=30 pesos
1 kilo tortillas = 12 pesos
19L garrafon water= 12 pesos

so it comes out to 84 pesos or $5.60 USD, now I would not want to live like this but I guess it is possible ..............LOL


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Just for fun I ran the numbers from WalMart site :
> 1 kilo black beans=30 pesos
> 1 kilo long grain rice=30 pesos
> 1 kilo tortillas = 12 pesos
> ...


I wouldn't call that living, just barely getting by .


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> I wouldn't call that living, just barely getting by .


Seems like the original article referred to "living like a king". Poor fella must be a king in exile, at the least.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> Just for fun I ran the numbers from WalMart site :
> 1 kilo black beans=30 pesos
> 1 kilo long grain rice=30 pesos
> 1 kilo tortillas = 12 pesos
> ...


Sounds pretty close to the way I live, except that I buy masa and make my own tortillas so I save some money there which I spend to buy fruit. Also a kilo of beans and a kilo of rice last a lot longer than a week. Also I get water for 10 pesos/garrafon and it lasts longer than a week.

While all that is actually true, I still spend a lot more than that article suggested for food costs per week.


----------



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

Pto Vallarta is unique, and has a strange "old Mexico" charm that the Yucatan is missing. that is for sure. I usually try to stay away from clichés, but it has experienced some "strange fruit", visitors and expats ever since John Hudson put it on the map. The locals are, as many have said some of the friendliest people on earth. If you go to some other travel boards, or talk to people who are mesmerized by the city, you will realize their unconditional love and affection for the city. Personally now I prefer the Caribbean. Another cliché I'll use here is "freak magnet" when it comes to a very small % of older expats who have settled/retired there. Never have I seen a sense of entitlement when it comes to a couple of Anglo Saxon older males down there, who officiate PV travel related websites, draft dodgers and drunks can appreciate. There also seems to be a lot of denial down there when it comes to the cartels running drugs and prostitutes in the state of Jalisco. Vallarta has been described as the SF of the Latino world, and a visit to the south side will prove that too, more blatant then ever.......


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Uecker_seats said:


> Pto Vallarta is unique, and has a strange "old Mexico" charm that the Yucatan is missing. that is for sure.


The "Yucatan" is a pretty large area, and I'll suggest there are locations/towns/cities with no less "old Mexico charm" than PV. :confused2:


----------



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

*Ley seca*



Longford said:


> The "Yucatan" is a pretty large area, and I'll suggest there are locations/towns/cities with no less "old Mexico charm" than PV. :confused2:


L, I'm sure there are, next time I'll try to be more specific, but thanks anyway:noidea: If anyone is planning on visiting Pto Vallarta, please be so advised that there are municipal elections, which means, by direct order of local and federal officials there will be no liquor sold from Saturday June 6th at 6am, till Monday, June 8th at 12:01am. This applies to bars, restaurants AND all inclusive resorts. A common myth is perpetuated on many commercial websites ( and may so not to affect reservations, you know finding out the hard way when you arrive) is that booze will still be served at AI's, and local establishments will break the law and still serve and pay the fine~~RIGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHT These are both false. The fine is over $30K pesos, so I don't think many business will take a big hit for that. 3 AI's in the hotel zone got busted for serving booze, and many employees at those resorts lost their jobs as a result when I was there in 2010 and it was election weekend.......


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Uecker_seats said:


> L, I'm sure there are, next time I'll try to be more specific, but thanks anyway:noidea: If anyone is planning on visiting Pto Vallarta, please be so advised that there are municipal elections, which means, by direct order of local and federal officials there will be no liquor sold from Saturday June 6th at 6am, till Monday, June 8th at 12:01am. This applies to bars, restaurants AND all inclusive resorts. A common myth is perpetuated on many commercial websites ( and may so not to affect reservations, you know finding out the hard way when you arrive) is that booze will still be served at AI's, and local establishments will break the law and still serve and pay the fine~~RIGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHT These are both false. The fine is over $30K pesos, so I don't think many business will take a big hit for that. 3 AI's in the hotel zone got busted for serving booze, and many employees at those resorts lost their jobs as a result when I was there in 2010 and it was election weekend.......


Thanks for posting this urgent news flash!


----------



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

Marsha, like I said the locals and the travel agencies will not tell you this, nothing negative to affect the influx of tourist revenue. Finding out when you get there is really bad when your thirsty. This cat from Cleveland and the Mrs got there on a flight shortly after I did, and we went (during daylight hours) into Pittal, and ended up paying close to $50USD for a case of Modello cans. Speaking some Spanglish in that situation helps. Then when we got back to the AI everyone was Jonesn' for cervazas!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I believe this is a federal election +
Legislative elections, officially known as the 2014-2015 Federal Electoral Process (Spanish: Proceso Electoral Federal 2014-2015) are scheduled to be held in Mexico on June 7, 2015.[1] Voters will elect 500 deputies (300 by their respective constituencies, 200 by proportional representation) to sit in the Chamber of Deputies for the 63rd Congress.

What a shame someone would pay $50 a case for canned Modelo ( correct spelling) I guess that's why AA stays in business...


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Uecker_seats said:


> Marsha, like I said the locals and the travel agencies will not tell you this, nothing negative to affect the influx of tourist revenue. Finding out when you get there is really bad when your thirsty. This cat from Cleveland and the Mrs got there on a flight shortly after I did, and we went (during daylight hours) into Pittal, and ended up paying close to $50USD for a case of Modello cans. Speaking some Spanglish in that situation helps. Then when we got back to the AI everyone was Jonesn' for cervazas!


It's hard for me to relate to this election-day-related crisis. I am not fond of beer, despite having lived for several years in Milwaukee, otherwise known as "beer city". On a hot day, I prefer a nice lemonade or maybe an iced cappucchino, if I want something with a bit of a kick.


----------



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

chicois8 said:


> I believe this is a federal election +
> Legislative elections, officially known as the 2014-2015 Federal Electoral Process (Spanish: Proceso Electoral Federal 2014-2015) are scheduled to be held in Mexico on June 7, 2015.[1] Voters will elect 500 deputies (300 by their respective constituencies, 200 by proportional representation) to sit in the Chamber of Deputies for the 63rd Congress.
> 
> What a shame someone would pay $50 a case for canned Modelo ( correct spelling) I guess that's why AA stays in business...


LOL Michael. Maybe you should get out more often!? I heard there is this relatively new hip cantina in the Pancho Ancho 'hood, maybe you should check it out, famous I've heard for Rocky Mountain Oysters! ahahaah!


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

Question: Is "Brozo el Payaso" still involved in covering & commenting on the elections & candidates? He was so entertaining, both with & without his make-up! Something we'd never see here NOB!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> It's hard for me to relate to this election-day-related crisis. I am not fond of beer, despite having lived for several years in Milwaukee, otherwise known as "beer city". On a hot day, I prefer a nice lemonade or maybe an iced cappucchino, if I want something with a bit of a kick.


The teachers unión in Chiapas has vowed to block the entrance to all the voting locations in the state so voters cannot vote. I saw this on the TV news. pathetic. IMO


----------

